# MP officier



## dcsnake13 (7 Jul 2011)

Hi,
It will be my first post here and sorry for my english i'm french canadien. So, my question, can I became an OMP (millitary police officier) whit an RCM engineering bachelor?

Thank You!


----------



## Cat (7 Jul 2011)

If you look on forces.gc.ca it states that criminal-justice related fields are preferred. However  if Military Police Officer is what you would like to do, I would speak to a recruiter and see what courses are recommended and go from there.


----------



## Dissident (7 Jul 2011)

Il y a des francophones ici, aussi.


----------



## dcsnake13 (7 Jul 2011)

Ok thank you!

Et merci pour Niner


----------



## Delaney1986 (7 Jul 2011)

My own experience with the Recruiting Centre with regards to Military Police Officer qualifications could be useful. I have a degree in Military History/Political Science and I was told that I could apply, but that the chances of my application going through were VERY slim because it wasn't the _preferred_ degree (Sociology, Psychology, Criminology). The trade is very competitive and my degree would not be considered competitive for that trade. 
   BUT your best chance is to speak with the recruiter and see what your options are. I decided to officer probably wasn't for me anyway so I am going back to college for Criminology. There is also a program for ROTP Military Police Officer, but it is pretty hard to get, you have to pass the PARE (physical test required by the RCMP), score officer on the CFAT, have experience in the law enforcement field, etc. I had to speak to a PSO to get that information, the recruiter didn't know it existed, I guess.
   Essentially it just depends on how bad you want it, there are different options, but your degree would not be considered competitive, and they may not even have any openings in the trade, like I said, talk to a recruiter.


----------



## garb811 (7 Jul 2011)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> There is also a program for ROTP Military Police Officer, but it is pretty hard to get, you have to pass the PARE (physical test required by the RCMP), score officer on the CFAT, have experience in the law enforcement field, etc. I had to speak to a PSO to get that information, the recruiter didn't know it existed, I guess.



Say what?  I'm a MP and I don't know what it is you are talking about.  Can you please clarify?


----------



## Delaney1986 (7 Jul 2011)

I had an appointment with a PSO about different trades that I was interested in and the various entry plans available for certain trades. Originally I was going to talk to him about Intelligence Operator and asking him about OT options, etc. But we ended up going through every trade and him asking me which trades would interest me. I said that MPO and MP had always been of interest to me but when I asked about subsidized education the recruiter had told me, "we have enough trained lawyers, firefighters and police officers in the world and we are not paying to train anymore." So, I accepted that at face value. 

   When I spoke to the PSO he showed me a very large book that had the trades listed and the entrance plans available for each. MPO - NOT MP, was on that list and there was a very long list under it about the requirements for qualifying for the ROTP program for MPO (such as those I have already mentioned). When I asked him why the recruiter would not have mentioned this to me he explained that the recruiters can't know everything, or every entry plan in most cases. I am not saying he was suggesting that the recruiters are not very knowledgable simply that they can't know everything and it had been his job for many years and just had more resources. I also have a friend who is doing ROTP for Nursing and last summer when she was at BMOQ there was a guy there who was doing ROTP for MPO.

   So it IS possible I guess, and it does exist. As to how many positions there are open or if any usually open I have no way of knowing. I decided that NCM was my route of choice so I never looked into it further. I saw the paper with my own eyes though, I swear! I figured a PSO was a pretty reliable source for that information though, so it would be appropriate to pass along what I had been told.


----------



## garb811 (7 Jul 2011)

Yes, you can become MPO via any of the commissioning plans, including ROTP but there is absolutely no requirement to pass the PARE, nor has there ever been.  There is also no requirement for previous experience in a law enforcement field and I highly doubt there has ever been.  ROTP is aimed mostly at those just graduating HS, how are they supposed to acquire that?  It is difficult to enter as a MPO via ROTP for the same reason it is difficult to enter as DEO, the numbers taken each year are very, very small not because there are strange requirements to qualify for consideration.


----------



## Delaney1986 (7 Jul 2011)

Hmm...I am pretty sure that stuff was on the list but maybe it was meant as things that could help you qualify? I didn't just dream it up...I don't think.  :-\

   All kidding aside though, I didn't mean to imply that the potential requirements made it hard to enter but that the PSO had simply mentioned that positions are few and far between for this entry plan in general. Main point was to convey that the program exists because I was initally told that it did not. I didn't want him to move on without knowing what I had been told, if I had been told that 3 or 4 years ago when I initally asked I would probably have applied for ROTP and could _potentially_ have saved myself a lot of time and money. But, everything happens for a reason.

  There is a lot of knowledge out there about entry plans, and trades but you have to look for it. I have been looking into the CF seriously since my 2nd year in University and have amassed some knowledge. I only meant to help - sorry if some of my information was flawed. BUT - I knew someone would straighten me out.  ;D So, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2011)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Main point was to convey that the program exists because I was initally told that it did not.



garb811's main point is that you are mistaken. He's in the brach and you are not. Speaking for myself, i know who i would listen to.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jul 2011)

Buddy of mine graduated in my Class at RMC (Mechanical Engineering) and was (and still is) and MPO.  Obviously ROTP.


----------



## Delaney1986 (8 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> garb811's main point is that you are mistaken. He's in the brach *branch* and you are not. Speaking for myself, *I* know who *I* would listen to.



   My main point wasn't incorrect and I admitted that my information may have been flawed and thanked garb(from whom I have have been given advice in the past) for clarifying. Plus mentioned more than once that he should speak with a recruiter. I never professed to be an expert. 

  Geez, I don't mean to come off negatively(it's hard to come off in the manner intended on a computer) but I was wondering when I would get slapped with one of CdnAviator's posts - that can sting with the pain of a thousand jellyfish. What I have been reading over the past few months, either you are sarcastic but funny, honest but sort of rude about it, very blunt(hence the stinging jellyfish) or extremely nice and forthcoming with information...I was wondering which one I would eventually get... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Buddy of mine graduated in my Class at RMC (Mechanical Engineering) and was (and still is) and MPO.  Obviously ROTP.



ROTP is not what is being disputed here.


----------

